# Blood level analysis , help !



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)

I felt little bit tired so choosed to do a blood test, according to these everything is "norm" and i'm 100% healthy, but as we know, there's big difference between "norm" people and people who do a lot of sports 
Does anybody here can say something when looking this blood test ? Front number is the level i got and number between /...../ is the suggested "norm"

Glucose 5.2 mmol / 4.1 - 6.1 mmol / 
C-reactive protein (high sensitivity) <0.12 mg / <5 mg / 
Aspartate aminotransferase 39 U / <40 U / 
Creatine kinase 81 U / <308 U / 
Creatinine 74 μmol / l 59 - 104 μmol / l
Urea 8.1 mmol / l <8.2 mmol / 
Cholesterol 4.0 mmol / l <5 mmol / l
Calcium 2.45 mmol / 2.15 - 2.6 mmol / 
Magnesium 0.78 mmol / 0.53 - 1.11 mmol / 
LeGFR (CKD-EPI) 121.98 mL / min / 1.73 m 2> 90 mL / min / 1.73 m 2
Hemoglobin 158 g / l 136 - 163 g / 
Hematocrit 48.7% /40 - 54%/
*Leukocytes 4.2 E9 / L 4.5 - 10.4 E9 /* 
Erythrocytes 5.27 E12 / 4.4 - 5.4 E12 / 
MCV 92.4 fl 84 - 98 
MCH 30.0 pg 28 - 36 pg
Platelets 202 E9 / L 150 - 450 E9 / 
Neutrophilic ratio 49.5% 40-80%
Eosinophils ratio 1.2% / 1-5% /
Basophile ratio 0.5% / 0 - 1%/ 
*Monocyte ratio 13.2% / 1 - 11% /*
Lymphocyte ratio 35.6% / 20 - 45%/ 
Number of neutrophils 2.10 E9 / 1.5 - 6.7 E9 / 
Eosinophil count 0.05 E9 / L 0.03 - 0.44 E9 / 
Number of basophils 0.02 E9 / L 0 - 0.1 E9 / 
Monocyte count 0.56 E9 / L 0.2 - 0.8 E9 / 
Lymphocyte count 1.51 E9 / L 1.3 - 3.6 E9 / 
Ferritin 147.7 μg / l 28 - 370 μg / 
Vitamin D 79.4 nmol / >75 nmol /


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

yeah. 

my expert analysis indicates:

you need to just go ride and repeat.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

127.0.0.1 said:


> yeah.
> 
> my expert analysis indicates:
> 
> you need to just go ride and repeat.


That's pretty much it. I've had literally hundreds of blood tests done due to Leukemia, and two things i've learned is listen to your doctor and never read too much into slightly high or low ranges in these test results.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like normal results to me. Check with your dr to review.


----------

